# Tree ID help



## RyKR (Oct 6, 2018)

Can someone help me identify this tree? It gets white flowers in the summer. The berries are currently green and round, they don't pucker on the end like a blueberry. I'm guessing it's a dogwood of sorts.


----------



## StihlBadger (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks like a Callery Pear(Bradford),prone to splitting when they get large.I transplant the smaller seedlings at the end of Winter and graft edible pear scion on the rootstock on my property.


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 29, 2018)

yep


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 29, 2018)

Yup


----------

